# peppy the wild pigeon



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

I have a pigeon (peppy)that has been staying on my porch for the last week or longer, we thought it was lost ,,and have been very nice to it, and considering letting it stay, then yesterday I saw another on my roof, it flew away and then peppy came home last night like he always does,
then today I came out and there were 20 pigeons on my roof, I live in the country and don’t see many pigeons out here,, I don’t think I can handle 20 of them on my back porch, how do I get them to find a new home ?


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

Are you feeding them?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Do these pigeons have bands on their legs?


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

I believe that's how Alfred Hitchcock got the idea for the movie The Birds. You must check my roof nothing but feathers from morning to evening. When you feed them, they learn and come, word spreads arround.


----------



## peppy (Jul 27, 2009)

There are no bands on there legs, I feed the first one ,and have since moved the things he was lofting on, and the food, the flock never came on to the porch where the food was ,,its raining here now and they have all flew somewhere else, afraid there all going to comeback this eve


----------



## xxFemmexx (Aug 24, 2009)

peppy said:


> There are no bands on there legs, I feed the first one ,and have since moved the things he was lofting on, and the food, the flock never came on to the porch where the food was ,,its raining here now and they have all flew somewhere else, afraid there all going to comeback this eve


If there's one thing I've learned about pigeons, I learned that if you feed ONE, then soon more will join in. It's like a picnic with an open invitation.
I have fed my share of stray pigeons at times at the park, on sidewalks, etc...it always starts out as one. Soon others will show up on the power lines above, scoping out the situation, and will then fly down to share in the bounty when they're confident enough. It can be overwhelming, yes...but it's also an amazing thing to watch...nature at its best.


----------

